# Favourite TC posts



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are your favourite posts on TC? Post them here.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Liszt Is the Most Underrated Composer On TC.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A couple of posts that are not related to music, but that exhibit attitudes that resonate with me:

http://www.talkclassical.com/25444-do-you-love-your-5.html#post465824



Chi_townPhilly said:


> Apologies for the digression [hopefully it's harmless enough], but to any/all people who feel as though they're being ground down by unrewarding work, there is something that's _even more_ soul-destroying than a difficult employment situation, and that's if someone goes deep into adulthood without doing work, and maintaining the expectation of being provided for by those who do.
> 
> John Wooden (one of the great college basketball coaches of all-time) seldom spoke truer words than when he said "one of the _worst_ things you can do to a person is to continually do the things for them that they could and should be doing for themselves." The manner of lassitude I'm talking about is, I believe, one of the most soul-corroding things an otherwise decent person can experience.
> 
> So my oblique, not-entirely off-topic conclusion is that, even if you feel as though your soul is taking a beating by a bad job situation, there are worse things that can happen to your soul than what you're going through now...


http://www.talkclassical.com/26577-your-professional-profile-6.html#post492233



Ebab said:


> The landscape, places, buildings and artifacts, the specific mentality and the language that I find in my area, the knowledge of what my ancestors were like, what they tried in their lives and how it turned out for them - it gives me strength and inspiration, a feeling of being connected and responsible, that I have a choice and it will mean something for this place. It's not limiting in any way, and I don't think it makes me more prone to being misguided (in the contrary actually).
> 
> I know the effect from work - somebody who is here for only eight weeks will do a different job (not necessarily worse, but different) than somebody who will be here next year, and will actually have to face the results of his decisions.
> 
> If other people have different plans, good for them. Open minds try to respect the life choices of others.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My old catchphrase: your opinion is *WRONG.*TM


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

moody said:


> Liszt Is the Most Underrated Composer On TC.


Your opinion is *WRONG*...........................


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ooh, you're a brave soul, Burroughs....


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> Your opinion is *WRONG*...........................


What is that supposed to mean--and if you are going to be so rude I will ignore your threads in future.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I think... I AM Wagner. Everything is meaningless in Wagners wake. I devote myself entirely to him.


I loved this one.........


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Stargazer said:


> I loved this one.........


How did you tell that one apart from his other posts?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

moody said:


> What is that supposed to mean--and if you are going to be so rude I will ignore your threads in future.


sorry.   .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

moody said:


> Liszt Is the Most Underrated Composer On TC.


You've been on longer than me, so no doubt you speak truth. Why don't you & Hilltroll start a new thread so an ignoramus like me can cotton on to him? I must say, what little I know of Liszt, I do like.

Isn't there a member called Lisztian who should be riding over the hill soon? Loan him your charger! 

Edit: I just can't get the name spelled right! I hope it passes muster now? Thanks, Burroughs.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> You've been on longer than me, so no doubt you speak truth. Why don't you & Hilltroll start a new thread so an ignoramus like me can cotton on to him? I must say, what little I know of *Lizst*, I do like.
> 
> Isn't there a member called Lisztian who should be riding over the hill soon? Loan him your charger!


"Last edited by Ingenue; Today at 13:15. Reason: difficulty spelling the composer's name!"

Try again.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> You've been on longer than me, so no doubt you speak truth. Why don't you & Hilltroll start a new thread so an ignoramus like me can cotton on to him? I must say, what little I know of Liszt, I do like.
> 
> Isn't there a member called Lisztian who should be riding over the hill soon? Loan him your charger!
> 
> Edit: I just can't get the name spelled right! I hope it passes muster now? Thanks, Burroughs.


That's the title of a thread that Lisztian started,I was thinking that Burroughs meant threads.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.talkclassical.com/17623-liszt-most-underrated-composer.html

Oh, sorry Moody.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> You've been on longer than me, so no doubt you speak truth. Why don't you & Hilltroll start a new thread so an ignoramus like me can cotton on to him? I must say, what little I know of Liszt, I do like.
> [...]


Hey, hey! Don't be getting me tied in with _moody_! He's forever getting in trouble, whereas Hilltroll is a TC synonym for Mister Nice Guy.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> sorry.   .


That's OK--let's start over.


----------

